# How easy is it to make a vivarium?



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

Just wondering really. Vivariums are really expensive for what they are, don't you think?

Are they easy to make and are they alot cheaper than buying new?


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

hey depending on what size viv you want to build thay are alot cheaper to make and you can make it to what size you want

i have made a double and a triple viv for my corn snakes recently and it cost me under £50 each.


planed batten for frame £12 pack 
mdf sheet 12ml £13
bulk pack screws £5
glass runners "ebay" £6

no glass yet but aint gonna break the bank:lol2:

some pics to show you whats possable


















dunno if this helps 
jamie


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great!

I'm moving in 6 months and I'm thinking of making a massive one as if I had it custom made it would cost a fortune! I was think 5ft at bottom for beardies, 3ft and 2ft above (crawl cay + baby beardies) and 3ft and 2x1ft (Don't know what to fill them with yet but that won't take long!!!:whistling2:

My dad is brilliant at most things (he did a massive extension on our old house - inside and out) so I'm sure a vivarium would be a breeze! Just need to get him to agree first :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

yea they are easy to make both my vivs took 2 days each 

wish i had room for a massiv stack :mf_dribble:


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

:whistling2::whistling2:


jamie-c said:


> yea they are easy to make both my vivs took 2 days each
> 
> wish i had room for a massiv stack :mf_dribble:


I sort of ish have the room - it's more like MAKING ROOM!!

I'm in a tiny 3 bed semi now with just a diddy living room & kitchen downstairs with 5 kids so when I move it's going to be like a mansion as there is also a conservatory aswel as 4 bedrooms!

My hubby doesn't know of my plans yet :twisted:

I'm also planning chickens in the garden as you can imagine it hasn't gone down well!!!

I will just have to wait until he's at work then have things done (or hidden) before he gets home :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::roll2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

its a lot easier than you think. When you look at a viv you think it could be quite hard but all it is really is a box with a back and some doors...

Here's the one i've been knocking up. Took me about an hour and a half to get the basic frame built.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/78545-weekend-i-will-mostly.html


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Simple vivs for dry habitats are easy to make using contiboard. They can take some time to put together, and for the sealant to cure, especially the glass runners.
Remember that the glass is usually the most expensive bit, so shop round for it. Vivs can be very cheap till the glass is added.

Vivs for humid habitats are much more difficult.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

how do you work out the measurements for the glass to go in and out?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i struggle.. lol

you need to put the runners in and measure the space taking into consideration that you need to get it over the lip, or you can cut out a cardboard template and keep trimming it till it works.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

rosiethetarantula said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:
> I sort of ish have the room - it's more like MAKING ROOM!!
> 
> I'm in a tiny 3 bed semi now with just a diddy living room & kitchen downstairs with 5 kids so when I move it's going to be like a mansion as there is also a conservatory aswel as 4 bedrooms!
> ...


 
lucky you im in the same situation with a small 3 bed no dining room and 5 kids :lol2:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Yep I think its very easy to make your own viv's and it saves you a tump of money...

You've got 2 options really...
1) Buy a set of shelves etc and convert. You'll find a lot of these flat packs in places like Argos or Ikea (they have a seconds section usually in which you can get some really good deals)
2) Buy the wood, cut yourself or if the B&G/Homebase etc have a cutting service they will do it for you. I do it this way, then all you need is a small drill and some screws.

I've build a 6*2*2 for around 80 quid and 30 of that was toughened glass, I've also build normal 3*2*2 for less than 50 quid. They don't look bad either even if I do say so myself


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the one i'm building cost me £38 in B&Q yesterday and all i need is the glass for a double 3ft stack.


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

jamie-c said:


> lucky you im in the same situation with a small 3 bed no dining room and 5 kids :lol2:


christmas is going to be hell! There isn't enough room for them all to open there presents on the floor then we have the task of finding new homes for all the toys! How old are yours - mine are 6, 4, 4, 3 & 1! Luckily my new house is only about 30 houses down too!!

You live in taunton so you win no matter how big the house is!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

My mother in law had a caravan in minehead so we used to holiday there every year but she has just sold it and I'm gutted!! I loved it there


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

Meko said:


> the one i'm building cost me £38 in B&Q yesterday and all i need is the glass for a double 3ft stack.


That is really good. I think I will have a go when I move I'd love a big 6ft stack but without the crazy prices.
How much is the glass and is it easy to get hold of??


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

hey same here just cleared some old toys out to make room 4 new 1s

my kids are triplet girls aged 2 and a half and two boys 5 and 10 

i got 5 more corns coming in the next month so that will be 10 in total and i aint got room 4 any more :sad:
and minehead is only 30 mins away i go fishing there when i can


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm really going to miss it there! It was a free holiday just the 5 hour drive down (which was broke up as hubbys mum is from birmingham) we went to taunton everytime. 

Great place to bring the kids up - oh well I'll cheer myself up with more reptiles :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

rosiethetarantula said:


> That is really good. I think I will have a go when I move I'd love a big 6ft stack but without the crazy prices.
> How much is the glass and is it easy to get hold of??


 
glass can vary really in price depending on:
4mm / 6mm / 8mm / 10mm... just depending what you're putting in the viv.
Toughened or normal glass
polished edges or not (although you only need 1 edge polished)
size
where you get it from.

If you shop round for glaziers you'll find loads of different prices. The one i use is a bit expensive but as i'm off till the new year i can shop round and be able to collect it.
also when i do my vivs i use higher plinths for the glass to go on so the viewing area is smaller = less glass = cheaper.

This one shouldn't cost me much for the glass as it's more shelf sized than window sized. Also with the higher plinth i can make more use of the substrate to create hills (don't have to keep it flat) and mounds without it falling out when opening the door.

I made a 5*6*2 stack, the wood cost me just over £100 and glass for 2 of the 3 vivs was about £40. then there's things like vents and glass runners etc.. hell of a lot cheaper than buying one.


----------

